# Any recommend a good processor for Cartersville area?



## garndawg (Sep 11, 2004)

Gents,

Hunting in the Cartersville area for the first time and looking for a good processor.  I talked to one guy already and he's charging $60 for sliced backstraps and the rest ground.  Add $10 for the backstraps cubed, plus another $10 if I want sausage.  And he wants the deer gutted before he gets it, else it's another $10.  Is that reasonable to ya'll?  Seems a little steep to me...

Any suggestions for a guy up off Hwy 20 close to I-75?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dixie (Sep 11, 2004)

*processers*

Sandy's out on GA 20 does a good job. He's just pass butterworth rd before you get into Canton on the right. I haven't heard if Ideal Sports in Cartersville is going to have a cooler this year or not.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 11, 2004)

Coming from Cartersville, just past Knox Bridge, the first driveway on your left... If I remember right.  It's been a while, but the driveway is straight up the side of a mountain.  He used to process deer... Can't remember the prices.  Another option maybe is Mitch's Taxidermy in downtown across from Badcock Home Furnishings.  But it would be a good distance from Cartersville...

Best thing is just ask around Catersville. I'm sure someone around there does it...

Good luck!


----------



## spongebob (Sep 13, 2004)

I used Sandy's last year and he did a good job for a fair price.  Another is Pettit's up off hwy 53 west of fairmont.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sandy's*

Sandy's sounds promising.  Hwy 20 East toward Canton, on the right past Butterworth rd, eh?  Sounds easy enough.

If anyone's got a phone number, that'd be nice.

Thanks for the info, guys.  Luck to ya'


----------

